# Smoking time for Spare ribs on an electric smoker?



## jbetting

I'm going to smoke 16 pounds of pork spare ribs on a Brinkman Gourmet electric smoker for the first time.  The book says to smoke for 45 min. per pound which would take about 12 hrs.  It will be about 95 F in the shade and the wind will be about 5-10 miles per hr. and I plan to keep the water pan from going dry.  I know the math is correct but do I really need to cook the ribs that long?


----------



## eman

Throw the book out the window!!!If you cook ribs for 12 hours you will be able to use them for boot soles!!!!

 Do your spares 3- 2 - 1 method and you'll be fine,

 on the smoker w/ tbs for 3 hours ,foil and on the smoker for 2 hrs and then back on the smoker w/ no foil 1 hr to firm the ribs back up. if you want to sauce your ribs do it the last half hour of the 1 hour after foiling.

 I do my ribs by sight ,When i think i have enough pull back they are allmost done.


----------



## ryanhoelzer

You're misreading the book.  That would be if you had one 16lb slab of ribs..


----------



## jbetting

3-2-1 it is--I'll wrap the slabs individually in foil after 3 hrs and put them back in the racks. I'm using a vinigar base marinade and I might or might not thicken some with corn starch and baste before the last hour.  I'm having 20 people over for ribs on the roof to watch fire works tomorrow night and I'm thinking of wrapping the ribs in foil again and heating them on the grill just before serving.  I'm worried they won't be cooked in time if I plan it to the minute.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## jbetting

Uummmm....I think I'll baste the ribs during the last warm up in foil on the grill.  I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## deltadude

yo jbetting, welcome to SMF.

It would do you good, to sit down 30 minutes, and read some of the posts and help files on cooking ribs.  It will save you in heartache .

Yes allow at least 2 hours to for the ribs to be done prior to your event.  They will keep just fine sealed in Tin Foil in a cooler stuffed with towels or newspapers, with some bbq sauce.  Right before serving if you have a grill put them on the grill baste with sauce until has a nice glaze, and serve hot..


----------



## jbetting

Wow!--3,2,1 worked like a charm.  I ended up doing 19 lbs in 6 hr and 40 min-(took time to foil etc.).  I put 12 oz of Kern"s Nector Mango in the smoker water and it really gave the ribs an interesting flavor twist. Got done about 2.5 hrs before service time.  I packed the foiled slabs in a cooler after and they were still hot when I took them out for dinner--Lots of rave reviews and a good time was had by all.  Thanks for all the help.


----------



## chef cosmo

I realize it's been 4 years since your post but maybe somebody else will need the info.

As for the time, your Math was correct...sort of. 12 hours probably left you with briquets.

That 45 minutes per lb would be for each rack. Assuming each rack was about 4 lbs, then a good time would be about 3 hours.

Hope this helps.

Chef Cosmo


----------

